# Arrows ?



## nkybuck (Feb 16, 2009)

What arrows are you guys shooting for indoor spot rounds ?


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

CX X-Jammer 27's with pro pin points


----------



## BowStrapped (Aug 3, 2010)

Shooting 2712's this year for the first time. Best score was with 2314's when I shot the state NFAA and NAA in a day. 

All depends on what your bow setup is and what format youre shooting ( NFAA, NAA, etc ) because they have different size rules and poundage.


----------



## nkybuck (Feb 16, 2009)

I'll be shooting strictly indoors with a conquest 2 29'' around 50 lb.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Easton X7 Eclipse 2712 32 in long.4" feathers straight offset,250 grain championshiparcheryproducts.com points.{ Menzer pin points} out of a Hoyt Contender elite,28in draw Spiral cams at 58 lbs. XT2000 limbs.


----------



## Koorsboom (Dec 13, 2008)

I hear some people say that it is better to shoot a longer but over spined aluminum arrow for indoor as you want the arrow to stabilise as soon as possible.

Wouldn't it be better however to shoot a well tuned carbon shat that matches the draw weightof your bow and your draw length?



> Easton X7 Eclipse 2712 32 in long.4" feathers straight offset,250 grain championshiparcheryproducts.com points.{ Menzer pin points} out of a Hoyt Contender elite,28in draw Spiral cams at 58 lbs. XT2000 limbs.


In stead of telling us WHAT you shoot, why not rather say WHY you shoot those arrows? What are the underlying principles one shoudl consider when choosing indoor arrows an what would have one choose between carbon and alluminum, heavy vs light tips, feathers vs vanes, 5" vs 2" fletches, etc, etc?



> I'll be shooting strictly indoors with a conquest 2 29'' around 50 lb.


I have a similar set up so I'll be keeping my eyes on this thread.


----------



## rossguy27 (Feb 24, 2009)

Koorsboom said:


> I hear some people say that it is better to shoot a longer but over spined aluminum arrow for indoor as you want the arrow to stabilise as soon as possible.
> 
> Wouldn't it be better however to shoot a well tuned carbon shat that matches the draw weightof your bow and your draw length?
> 
> ...


----------



## BowStrapped (Aug 3, 2010)

Koorsboom said:


> I hear some people say that it is better to shoot a longer but over spined aluminum arrow for indoor as you want the arrow to stabilise as soon as possible.
> 
> Wouldn't it be better however to shoot a well tuned carbon shat that matches the draw weightof your bow and your draw length?
> 
> ...


2712's are the largest diameter alum. shaft made = so they will catch more lines than anyother alum. arrow smaller in diameter ( alum. is also cheaper than carbon arrows, $60 vs $120 + )
x7's are the best alum. shaft Easton makes
heavy points help weaken the spine because a 2712 is extremely stiff ( on the Easton arrow spine chart ) and keeping the arrows long helps weaken the spine to 
feathers are more forgiving and a longer fletching will help stabilize the arrow faster as well - but u will see pros shooting long vanes and short vanes, but long is the way to go in general 
poundage is all to the shooter, some shoot 50lbs while others shoot 60lbs or even more, again, its all to the shooter and what they shoot best and can handle for 60 arrows or more


I shot my 2712's lastnight and they flew great  

32.5in 2712, 300gr point, 4in feathers
Hoyt Vantage, 28.5in Spiral X, 55lbs


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Exactly what the previous poster said is why,but the original question was what do you shoot?Thats why no explanation.This set up has really no equal in the spot catagory.Huge carbons will also work,but like the previous poster said,cost is about half.Also if you can get pin points they are well wroth the price to eliminate kickouts and kissoffs.Kickouts cost more Xs than anything,other than just plain missing.LOLThe best points out there are competitionarcheryproducts.com pro points.


----------



## nkybuck (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys I was already leaning towards aluminum even though I've shot many 300's with my cxl 250's just cant seem to get out of the low 50's with my x count.


----------

